# Covering my cave



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a 4" french drain t-connector that is used as the loaches' lounge that I want to keep as part of my aquascaping. I would like to cover it in moss or other vegetaion, but also don't want it to look like a t-connector. I am thinking of building up something around it with smaller rocks and hot glue, then attaching the plants to that.

Any reason I shouldn't use hot glue?


----------



## Gfish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hot glue is fine in an aquarium. I've used it many times on various diy caves etc. The only thing with hot glue is that it doesn't grip onto the smooth surface of polished river pebbles very well so if they are the sort of pebbles you want to use, you will be better off using silicone & just waiting for the 3 days for it to properly cure.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

GE- silicone 1 or SILICONE I. in clear, 24 hour wait to cure is all that is needed especially with a moving air source close by. I make all sorts of things with rocks and silicone and 24 hours is perfectly safe it will fully cure in 24 hours.

It does not stick to smooth surfaces such as mentioned before, just use a coarse grit sandpaper and rough it up a bit, what you cant see or feel will be fine.

Ive been making eel style loach caverns with them lately, they make great breeder houses for my pangio oblonga's and they camo in so well to the substrate you can only see them when their faces are sticking out.


----------



## Gfish (Sep 10, 2009)

GE only endorses that one of thier silicones is safe for use in an aquarium. I forgotten which one but as far as I'm concerned any acetic based silicone is safe. I would definitley abide by the 3day full cure time as that is directly from GE themselves. 24hrs is only full dry, not full cure. Not allowing full cure comprimises the bond strength & depending on which silicone you use, runs the risk of leeching toxins into the water.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

24 hour is full cure, I hope you dont cure it in an icebox.

its Silicone I


----------



## Gfish (Sep 10, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> 24 hour is full cure, I hope you dont cure it in an icebox.
> 
> its Silicone I


With respect, I think the people that make it know better than you do.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

with respect never ends with anything respectful, so dont contradict yourself.

I got a tube of GE brand SILICONE I in my hand stating 24 hour full cure,12 hour quick cure, Full cure is aquarium safe. 

I got thousands of dollars in fish, I dont jeopardize.


----------



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

Silicone it is, then. Thanks.


----------



## Gfish (Sep 10, 2009)

How about yuo take your head out your bum Devil? It seems you think you know better than the people that make it. I hate to tell you but the quick cure stuff isn't even aquarium safe. Good luck to you. I'll take the word of the company over someone on a forum anyday of the year. I suggest you do your research properly & read properly to before dishing out any more of your bad advice.


----------



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

I was going to use silicone aquarium sealant anyway.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I stand by my claim GE-1 is 100% aquarium safe after 24 hours, dont believe me ask the 30+ kuhlli's that inhabitated it then proceeded to increase their numbers in it.

quick cure is when its bonded and sealed after 12 hours, 24 hours is a TOTAL seal.

I only do windows and siding, I sure dont know what I am talking about when it comes to silicone sealants. 

Please call GE and ask them the cure time. its 24 hours.

if it is dry to touch and smell is gone, its safe to use.....24 hours.


JS, thats the overpriced version of GE-1 there is NO difference infact GE sells it to aquarium product companies to relabel for resale.

Oh, aussie...Im chinese and find your avatar HIGHLY offensive.


----------



## Gfish (Sep 10, 2009)

I have spoken to the company as well as recieved the info in emails & pamphlets from them. I repeat, I'll trust them over you any day. I really don't care if you do windows & siding, that just means your more likely to rush things. As for the avatar, it was sent to me by a chinese mate, I'm half chinese half aussie but I live in Australia. Neither me or any of my other chinese mates find it the slightest bit offensive. Get a sense of humour. While your at it learn to admit when your wrong rather than being stuck in your old ways.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

WHOOOOO had a appointment with GE, barrington illinois headquarters went IN with a bottle and was TOLD by the R&D department that is is 24 hour full cure safe for ANY use. 


GO back to beating your wallaby.

HAH HAH, I admit when I am wrong but I trust the scientists and chemists that I get my info from.


----------

